# Hideous armies, and the people that play them.



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I know this may seem lick a rant, but does anyone out their hate it when your playing in a tournament or campaign, and some old fart (Since you can't blame the young players) Brings a army so poorly painted/assembled and or just plain shitty (Counts as models from Lego ect) that the idea of playing against them makes you want to vomit. the reason I have such a negative tone is because recently I was playing a WH campaign at a gaming club, and in walked this 40+ year old gamer who was obnoxious as all get out, and seemed to be proud of sheer level of fail his army generated. I know that some people just want to get their army ready so they can play, but this ass has been playing the game for 12 years, and his figures still look like bargain bin throw up. In closing do you find their is a correlation between how someone army looks, and their general level of dedication commitment in real life.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I usually don't get mad mainly cause its just a hobby. He might have a lot going on in his life and doesn't have time to spend too much time on painting. Or maybe ha doesn't paint very well. All that I ask in my oppenent is that they give it their 100 percent.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

seems to me like a pretty pitiful reason to get upset 

Note: I Fail at painting


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

yea i always feel so shame when i go up against a real beautiful army. mines painted like arse

lego counts as??? thats pretty dodgey


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

I usually don't get upset because if you look at models from when I first started they are really bad, and some people just don't get better. The thing I don't like is when people with crappily painted armies attempt to tell younger players how to paint or what is good or bad painting.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I think your cries are in vain, LV. I empathize with you, however. There's the good kinds of games, and THOSE kinds of games...

Sure, it's nice to see the perfect players: 
-full, finely painted army
-well-rounded experience and knowledge of WHFB (or whatever the system in question is)
-sunny, welcoming disposition
-etc.

The fact of the matter, though? Everybody is different, in just about every facet of their existence. So this guy in particular was a douche? Nothing much could be done to alleviate that situation, and we've all been in the situation where we had to deal with them (I would be just as likely to assume I've been that very douche from time to time).

Lacking a decent army? Well, that's a different matter from their personality. As NS put it, there may well be a reason as to why the person didn't have a respectable army. I, for one, have absolutely horrendous painting skills, so I can understand if his army wasn't too easy on the eye. For the Counts-As material, that's unacceptable.

I have a lot more to say, but I'm lazy and this is long winded enough. My point is: don't try to be a Warhammer Nazi. Sure, the guy was a douche, but don't be like him and just do what you do and play the game! Hell, find a way to have fun with it, and just get it over with.

Plus, you may as well try to stomp them with everything you have, just for kicks!


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah I hear ya OP, if theres one thing I dont like is crappily modeled/painted armies. However I can care less about it if the owner is a nice guy. But in your case then yeah, somebody like that can be annoying.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

If the opponet tried too paint his army and didn't really make it good (either lack of skills or perhaps not enough time) and the army looks bad.

You can't really blame them.

If your opponet on the other hand just took random crap and made an army out of it (like lego) i wouldn't play against it (unless he is proxying, but still, lego?)

I like to have at least a bit of atmosphere and the slightest bit of story when playing.

So "When the grey knight strike force of grand master Castus deployed on Taranis IV and begun their holy onslaught against.... the LEGO MEN OF PLANET DENMARK"

I wouldn't really get the coolness of it, or perhaps i would just skip it and make fun of it all depending on if the lego guy has a sense of humour and can make fun out of his army by continuing the narrative. And by doing that making a bit of fun of 40k.

It really just depends on if the guy (or lass) is nice or not, or a douche.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok I think that if he is using lego he should be ashamed

As I am still in school and working 5 hours a night I get pretty annoyed when someone tells me that I should take the time to paint my armys as I get them but I would never use a proxy even if that means i can't play

(a converns ok thats a diffrent matter but lego?)


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

he didnt actually use lego... LV just said that its so crap looking it might as well have been lego's

by the way yes i do know what you mean and i love it when those guys epically fail against my tactics. if i lose mweh ill just be outside smoking a little earlier than normal


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

well i been gaming for 16 yrs, and i can honestly say that ive only really got 3 completely painted armies, i dont have the time like a schoolie to sit and paint, ( i got a heap of single mini's and odd squads painted, plus my armies arnt small as ive been gaming for along time) granted my armys looks decent but you cant judge someone on there skill with a brush... that just makes u as arogant as he is..

though if he is being a dick, well he's a dick then, that cant be helped.. though he probably thinks all the 14 yr old kids yelling and screaming is pretty annoying to....

But as they say dont judge a book by its cover!!! im sure he has skills you dont..... well for his sake any how i hope he does

Edited: Removed derogatory term - squeek


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

To clarify it wasn't just that his army was unpainted. He had random crap models from other games that where not even based. Also those few models that where painted looked like he dipped them in a vat of house paint. Mind you I am a bit judgmental on such things since my idiom is I would rather see gray plastic then something that looked like a rainbow vomited crap on the poor miniatures.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You see he was a Total Twat? Don't play him then.

I enjoy playing against a nicely painted army like anyone else - I can't paint for shit, and I get comments from other well established painters over how it's nice that "I keep trying" and getting slightly better (just slower than everyone else).

However, I've not had someone come up to me, and say that I complete a twat, and should learn how to treat others. Mainly because I try to treat other people how I like to be treated. If they treat me like shit, I'll treat them like shit, just 10x worse than what they do to me, because I'm like that. Treat him like he treats you, and don't play him.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I think its pathetic that you have to come here and insult some one because they can't paint or don't have the time to paint.

Maby you should stop being such a dick about it and let the guy go, not every one has hours and hours they can spend painting tiny little plastic space men.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You think I have hours and hours? I at least make an effort.

And why the fuck are their Spacemen in Fantasy? Mate, seriously. You're like a Shadow nobody wants. That doesn't know what they're talking about either.

And why shouldn't I be a dick, when I see people acting like dicks. For a 21 year old, you're not very mature.

I didn't insult the guy because he couldn't paint. Neither do I insult others because they can't paint. If they paint like complete and utter crap, I'll say nothing. But if they're being an obnoxious twat as well? Whoa boy let those Flood Gates go, and I'll rip into you all I like.

Joker, read what's put in front of you, and don't jump to conclusions. I've known 8 year olds who can read better than you can.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

This is a general request to all posters. Trolling and personal insults will be left out of this thread or it will be locked and people will end up getting warnings.

Personally, if a mate wants to proxy with green army men occasionally that's fine, I don't expect someone who I don't know to try it in a shop or club though. If they ask nicely for a one off then I won't take issue, but if they are rude and they expect people to put up with their crappy models on a regular basis they wont get a game from me.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

well, I've barely played very many games, but my painting has definately improved over the past two years, (I'll show you my currant Aristocratic vampire later, as soon as I figure out how to upload photos from my damn phone) I do dislike playing against an army of tomb kings that has been sprayed black and dry brushed white for quick battle ready regiments (Like 90% of tomb kings is bone anyway!)


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

It's hard to criticize someone for their painting skills; well, if only for us folk whose painting skills are sub-par already!

If someone makes an effort to paint their forces, I say more power to them. If someone does a great job at painting their forces, that's fantastic! I'll then be the limiting factor in terms of display, but at least we'll have a decent setup.

Painting doesn't mean much to me when the tabletop is sub par, though. When you're using a basic Green Mat with Christmas decorations as scenery, the painted models seem to have less of an impact...


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG I have been playing warhammer and 40k with haekmo now for around 16 years, and in all that time I have only painted 2x full 1000pt WH armies for conflict 1x of which won best army and a few toons through out the years, point is I *hate* painting, and only get around to it for a tourney, only cause it was part of the rules. As an adult with a job I have other things to do in life just like many other ppl, it would be nice to have no responsibilities other than paint but family work ect must come first.
So give the bloke a break, and on his attitude how funny your bitching about it, I know a lot of adults who bitch about young ones and their attitudes ect, truth be told I am one of those on occasion, lol so much so that I will not go into a Games workshop during school holidays.
At the end of the day its only a game winning does not make you a world leader/ sexually desirable ect we play for fun, if you had a problem with his attitude maybe you should take a step back and try to see things from his POV you might be surprised.
I know I found some friendly enjoyable 16yo players at conflict, ppl who you would be glad to play again.
Just in case you think Im just a stuck up prick, I have one best sporting player at conflict and haek has won runner up best sportsman, so although we dont usually associate with younger ppl, you can over come and still have fun, regardless of circumstances.
If u ever come to a tourney down under Im sure, we can all just have fun, haek and myself will be the ones in the car park at breaks having a few brews before the next round:grin:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Since I am starting to come under attack from people that seem to be defending against their own insecurities, let me clarify. This person works at home and can in fact paint vary well when he tries. In fact if memory serves me he has won a painting competition in the past. Also for those who where putting words in my mouth I was actually vary polite to him even when he played me without asking weather or not he could use proxy models. Now that I have clarified that any moderately intelligent human being could see why I came here to vent my frustration, and seek out anyone else that has suffered this indignity in their gaming clubs.

Ps: I would not even have posted this rant if the person in question had any potential as a fun opponent. Between the open distaste he had for my chaos warriors army (Since his out of the box orks smashed against my carefully planned out list), and general I'm older than you so you most be cheating/using a broken army to beat me I can safly say that he would have to impress me with his amry/tactics since him as a person just wasn't doing it.

Also On the matter of time. I am a pharmacy student that works a job to pay my way, if you honestly think I have the time to paint all my miniatures your wrong. Yet out of respect for my opponent/All the money I wasted I always find time to at least give it the old colleague try.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't mind playing people at or below my level in 40k or FB; it's the people who have been playing for a long time or _really_ know the game that bug me. For some reason, this game just breeds elitism; people make fun of your army list, your paint job, your conversions, or pretty much whatever you say.

I've been playing for 12 years now, and I like to think I have a pretty good knowledge of the game, but some people just get on my nerves. Especially that one guy who comes into a GW and starts giving all the players "advice" on how to play...it really bugs me if it's _bad_ advice.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Since I am starting to come under attack from people that seem to be defending against their own insecurities, let me clarify. This person works at home and can in fact paint vary well when he tries. In fact if memory serves me he has won a painting competition in the past. Also for those who where putting words in my mouth I was actually vary polite to him even when he played me without asking weather or not he could use proxy models. Now that I have clarified that any moderately intelligent human being could see why I came here to vent my frustration, and seek out anyone else that has suffered this indignity in their gaming clubs.
> 
> Ps: I would not even have posted this rant if the person in question had any potential as a fun opponent. Between the open distaste he had for my chaos warriors army (Since his out of the box orks smashed against my carefully planned out list), and general I'm older than you so you most be cheating/using a broken army to beat me I can safly say that he would have to impress me with his amry/tactics since him as a person just wasn't doing it.
> 
> Also On the matter of time. I am a pharmacy student that works a job to pay my way, if you honestly think I have the time to paint all my miniatures your wrong. Yet out of respect for my opponent/All the money I wasted I always find time to at least give it the old colleague try.


Posting a rant because some one is a poor player and because they have a bad paint job are two seprat things. I understand you felt he was a bad player, you should have posted as much when yo ustarted the thread, not gon after the guys paint job. And just because he works from home dos not mean he has all the time in the world to paint, I know a few people that work from home and they have less free time then people that work 9 to 5 jobs because they don't have the option to "leave the office for the day".

Vaz, I had no idea the world was centered around you. Next time I will remember that all my comments must be focused on you.


----------

